# web domain, host, dreamweaver



## Braveheart (Apr 8, 2009)

ok, so im making a FTP site via dreamweaver...and im looking at this web host will all that work? (im soo new to web hosting, domain name, etc) so i can easily upload my site design to my site by filling in the "site definition" in dreamweaver, right?


if theres some bored genius who has done something similar to this and feels like helping me, could you please come help me out? my MSN: luke15@live.com, steam: gondortrooper, xfire: 1braveheart


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 8, 2009)

hmm.  Are you trying to share files through the site? you need to find one that has maximum bandwidth and webspace.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 8, 2009)

if its too little than I'll just link to my downloads...such as cnet.download.com, thats not what im worried about right now, what im worried about is i can't find all of my FTP info...I've registered on so many host sites and none of them work, do i really have to pay for a domain?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 8, 2009)

a domain costs money to register with the registry, there is no way around it. depending on where you host you may get a good deal or even get it for free. if you get it for free expect some issues when you grow and want to move with the domain to another host


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 8, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> a domain costs money to register with the registry, there is no way around it. depending on where you host you may get a good deal or even get it for free. if you get it for free expect some issues when you grow and want to move with the domain to another host




Even the free hostings have some kind of advertizing wrapped around it. But there are some pretty good shared hosting deals for 10 a month, not great for high traffic but great for a starting internet play.


I used to use bluehost and it was great...

http://www.bluehost.com/


now we have a few dedicated servers at rackspace and it gets expensive...


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 9, 2009)

i finally found what i want: http://www.zymic.com/zcp/ for hosting and https://www.name.com/checkout.php for my domain, zymic has great customer support and you can easily use your own custom domain with them. so at the moment all im paying is $1.99 a year for everything...im guessing I'll have to upgrade my hosting once my site gets big (if it ever does)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 9, 2009)

try to keep them separate, the name and hosting


----------



## paulm (Apr 9, 2009)

Always keep domain and hosting separate. Don't go with a host who oversells, as this is likely to lead to issues (overselling is when they sell more resources than they have available on a server, and its a dirty advertisement trick to get people who don't know anything about hosting to buy into the numbers instead of the service).

I'd suggest going to www.webhostingtalk.com and asking your question there, they are up to date as to what the good hosts are.

In my experience (though I am unsure of your purpose/budget is with this site), I would recommend either medialayer.com (very fast servers, knowledgeable and quick to answer support; they answer within minutes but somewhat pricey), or www.downtownhost.com (who oversells a bit, but support always answers in less than an hour, and servers aren't loaded heavily, and their blog plan is just like the regular hosting plans but cheaper).

Think about how much you actually need for your site initially. I can guarantee your site will not be using more than 1GB of storage or bandwidth in the first few months, unless it becomes very popular and you are hosting large files. Don't buy fake $5 1.5TB storage 15TB bandwidth plans, there is a reason people get dedicated servers with dedicated lines for $100's monthly instead of getting a $5 hosting plan.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 9, 2009)

The actual domain is only $10 or so a year i believe, it isnt a big deal.  It is the webspace/hosting that might pose some issues.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 9, 2009)

ok cool, i have a host and domain set up...im just confused as to how i upload my template design to my site...and how the site gets really published (its not showing up in google)


----------



## paulm (Apr 9, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> ok cool, i have a host and domain set up...im just confused as to how i upload my template design to my site...and how the site gets really published (its not showing up in google)



You can upload to your site using either Dreamweaver, or what is called an FTP program. I prefer to FTP my files as opposed to using Dreamweaver's built in FTP (it seems to not work properly for me). SmartFTP is my favorite FTP client. 

Your site is published when you upload it to your host. What you are looking for is for your site to get indexed by search engines. This will happen pretty much on its own for you, but it will take time. You can try to submit your site to search engines, but if you do, have it set up the way you want it. If you want to know how to show up for certain keywords, read about SEO (search engine optimization).


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 10, 2009)

ok so i got pretty far in this process....i get this error after i add my domain from name.com to my host at blackapple: http://guide.opendns.com/?url=bravetech.info&servfail any idea's?


----------



## Wozzer (Apr 10, 2009)

One.com are good, and so are Servage.net


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 10, 2009)

never mind, i got it working. my site is http://bravetech.info/


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 21, 2009)

why doesn't my site show up when i google it? i can only access it via direct link...


----------

